# Congé payé année incomplète



## Mimi22 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous contrat avec mon assistante maternelle depuis le 7 mars 2022 et elle impose 7 semaines de vacances donc pas de problème pour nous. (Donc année incomplète)

Cependant comment les payer ? Je suis vraiment novice dans le domaine des bulletins de salaire je ne m’en sors pas..

Elle a déjà pris 1 semaine et mai et elle prends celle de fin juillet (en ce moment même) et les 3 premières d’août.

Au mois de Mai par exemple nous lui avons payer un mois classique donc en lui payant sa semaine de congé ce qui est normal. 

Mais je vois partout qu’il faut payer tout les congé en juin je ne comprends pas. 

Suis-je dans l’illégalité ?

Ma nounou m’a dit qu’il ne fallait pas mettre les jours de congé également sur le bulletin de salaire.. est-ce vrai ?

Je suis complètement perdu !!!

Merci d’avance


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Effectivement
Vôtre AM est mensualisés sur 45 semaines travaillées
Son salaire mensuel ne représente que les semaines travaillées

Les CP qu'elle acquière chaque mois doivent lui être payés à le fin de chaque période de référence
Donc le point se fait le 31 mai de chaque année et le paiement intervient avec le salaire de juin
Et ceux chaque année

Vous l'aurez compris
Vous auriez du lui payer ces cp acquis sur la période du 7 mars au 31 mai avec son salaire de juin dernier

Il va falloir calculer le montant et lui verser ce mois

Il faut pour cela comparer maintien de salaire et 10 % des salaires bruts perçus

Pour le maintien
Vous calculez le nombre de semaines travaillées jusqu'au 31 mai

Nombre de semaines / 4 * 2,5 = jours ouvrables acquis
Vous arrondissez à l'entier sup

Ensuite
Si votre AM a à sa charge un ou plusieurs enfants âgé de moins de 15 ans au 30 avril vous rajoutez 2 jours sup par enfant dans la limite de ne pas dépasser 30 jours ouvrables acquis

Ensuite
Total des jours ouvrables acquis / 6 * heures hebdo x taux horaire brut contrat = maintien de salaire

Vous comparez avec les 10 % des salaires bruts perçus depuis mars

Vous retenez le montant le plus avantageux des 2 pour l'am


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

Si vous voulez de l'aide 
Indiquez nous les modalités contrat 
Combien de jours sont travaillés chaque semaine 
Quels jours
Taux horaire brut contrat 
Le montant de la mensualisation 
Les dates des semaines d'absence programmées au contrat entre le 7 mars et le 31 mai


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

A la louche je trouve 11,5 semaines travaillées 
Ce qui ferait entre 7 et 8 jours ouvrables acquis 
Peut etre plus si elle a des enfants de moins de 15 ans


----------



## Mimi22 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour merci pour votre retour efficace !

Non la nounou n’a plus d’enfant à charge chez elle actuellement


----------



## Mimi22 (28 Juillet 2022)

elle travail 4 jours pas semaine 
Lundi mardi mercredi jeudi 
Taux horaires brut 4,90
Sois 458,4€ nets
Ente le 7 mars et 31 mais elle a pris 1 semaine de congé en Mai


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

Il y a bien 11,5 semaines de travail effectif 

11,5 semaines / 4 * 2,5 = 7,18 = 8 jours ouvrables acquis 
 Son salaire brut est de 587,391€ brut 

Elle travaille 32 heures par semaine c'est bien ca ? 

Si c'est bien 32 heures 
Vous faites 

8 jours / 6 * 32 heures * 4,90€ = 209,0666€ brut 

Vous comparez avec les 10 %


----------



## Mimi22 (28 Juillet 2022)

Oui elle travail 32 heures pas semaines 

Vous allez me prendre pour une idiote mais ou je trouve les « 10% »?

Je viens de regarder le contrat pour la rémunération dès congés payés nous avions choisis « lors de la prise principale des congés « 
Cela ne change rien ?


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

Ah et bien c'est bon
dans ce cas vous lui réglerez ces cp acquis en plus de son salaire de juillet 
Car c'est à ce moment qu'elle prend son congés principal 

Pour es 10% 
Vous additionnez les salaires bruts de mars à mai et vous multipliez par 0,1


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

Pour sa mensualisation
32 heures x 45 semaines x 4,90€ / 12 = 588€ brut * 0,7812 = 459,35€ net

Depuis le 1er juillet la cotisation sur la prévoyance à baisser de 1,12 à 1,04% ce qui fait légèrement augmenté le salaire net de votre AM 

Pour le paiement des cp 
Lors de la déclaration du mois de juillet vous devrez rajouter 8  jours de cp
Et rajouter 43 heures aux 120 heures mensualisées 
Soit 163 heures à déclarer 
Il y a une case prévue pour noter les cp


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

En ce qui concerne le paiement des cp 
La convention collective prévoit 3 modes de paiement 

1) en 1 seule fois avec le salaire de juin
2) au fur et à mesure de la prise 
3) à la prise du congés principal 

Vôtre AM a opté pour la 3ème solution


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

Une fois que vous aurez calculé avec les 10%

Le montant le plus avantageux des 2 sera retenue. 

Pour passer du brut au net vous multipliez le brut par 0,7812 et vous optenez le net


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

En ce qui concerne l'inscription sur le bs des congés payés 

En année incomplète on ne rempli la case cp que lors du paiement 

Les CP pris doivent être écrits manuscrit en bas du bulletin de salaire


----------



## Mimi22 (28 Juillet 2022)

Super merci beaucouuuuuup pour votre précieuse aide !!!!


----------

